# 10 weeks pregnant and really scared, cramping



## Wishing Well

Hi there, 

I am 10 weeks pregnant with my first baby. I had a missed miscarriage last year at 9 weeks (baby measured 6w5d) after Clomid. This current little miracle was conceived with IVF after 10 long years TTC, so pregnancy certainly doesn't come easy to me.

I had a scan last Friday at 9w1d and baby was measuring 9w (22mm) and had a lovely beating heart.

My problem is that I have been experiencing period type cramps for the past two days, without any bleeding or spotting, and I am so, so worried. I'm totally neurotic. Spoke to my midwife and she said if the pain intensifies or there is any blood loss to get back in touch but otherwise rest up.

I am just after a little reassurance - has anyone else been through this and things been ok? I have had hardly any symptoms throughout this pg other than mild occasional nausea, extreme tiredness and larger nipples. All this is still the case.

I also have mild OHSS after they collected 29 eggs so not sure if that has any bearing and also have suffered with constipation and wind :blush: for weeks.

Sorry this is such an essay but I am going out of my mind with worry and just wondered if there was anyone out there who could offer any reassurance. I just need to talk to someone who's been in the same boat.

Thanks ladies, 
WW xxx


----------



## Blu10

My midwife said cramps were normal as long as they are no worse than period pain and ur not bleeding. Apparently it's due to the uterus stretching and bub will have a big growth spurt at 9-10 weeks. Try not to worry x


----------



## Blu10

Ps I also lost my last bean at 5+4 so really understand the anxiety x


----------



## meow951

It's totally normal to have cramps hun.

I had it all throughout the 12 weeks of my last pregnancy. I know it ended in mc but it was a mmc and wasn't anything to do with cramping etc.

As long as there's no blood or funny coloured discharge then things are more than likely ok. Also you have seen a strong healthy heartbeat which really lowers the chance of miscarriage.


----------



## susywoosy

I had cramping last weekend and panicked as it felt a bit like period cramps and i thought it might b a m/c. I kept trying to determine if it felt similar to the pains I had when I m/c in June or if it was stretching muscles.

I've had no spotting or bleeding but last night the cramps started again and then again tonight. Still no bleeding so assuming all is okay. All i can think is that my body is just a bit sore due to work and all that is going on with my little miracle and that muscles are stretching etc.

I have an early scan on Monday so hoping to see heart beat and I'm sure that will stop me from feeling so worried all the time xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi Wishing Well 

I had some really strong cramping between 9 - 10 weeks and like you was worried as we had an mmc last year. We saw the heartbeat at a private scan when I was 9w 2d but it still hasn't stopped me worrying about how things are going since then so I can sympathise with your nervous and anxiousness.

There is a lot of moving around and stretching of stuff during this period and the baby is also having a mini growth spurt - this is most likely what the cramps are. They are totally normal and as long as they aren't combined with bleeding I wouldn't worry too much as most people seem to experience them at your stage of pregnancy :)


----------



## minties

I had similar issues in the 1st tri, and your uterus can actually start cramping from around 6 weeks until the end. When you feel them later on they get labled as braxton hicks, which we all know about, but not many people know that these 'contractions' can start so early.


----------



## Samaraj

Hello hun,

try not to stress as that can be bad for both you and baby, You are going to get cramps and I did arount weeks 10 until about week 14, and they stopped until about 16 weeks and they are still there.

So a positive is it it normal but on a negative side they will only get worse.

I was stressed about them too!!!

Good Luck :D


----------



## Samaraj

Oh and also, once you see a HB the rick of MC reduces dramatically!!


----------



## Alexp

Try not to worry. Ive had cramps and also sharp pains, alot of bleeding and brown discharge. Four scans later and my Bubba is still there with a strong heartbeat and bouncing around. I have backache and discomfort most of the time. I have cervical discomfort so I have to take paracetemols every fours hours to help. Everything was against this baby being there in the first place so I still worry daily. It was the same with my youngest Lacey who is now 18. I had alot of pain and heavy bleeding but she came through perfect.

Im now 46, Dh had a reversal that worked but sperm count went very low, I was pre menopausal, Ive had 5 MMC from 6-25.5 wks. So you can imagine why I worry. Its still early days for us Im 11wk 4days.

Even after all this our Bubba is still with us, so its not all bad news on here. My fingers are still crossed and plenty of prayers for us from family and friends. Maybe this one will be like Lacey successful

Try and keep positive and if you worry go to EPU they are brilliant


----------



## Wishing Well

Ladies - thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your candid and comforting responses. You really have reassured me - thank you so much :hugs:.

Cramps are all but gone today after sleeping...infact there was no pain at all when I got up for my middle-of-the-night wee! Was a relief :happydance:! Today things are, as I say, all much better. I just hope I was worrying over nothing [-o&lt;.

Still getting the odd mild twinge pain but feels more ovarian than anything. 

Again, thanks to you all and I wish you all the very best for your pregnancies and beautiful, healthy babies at the end of our pregnancies :dust::crib::blue::pink::yellow:

xxxxxxx


----------

